# ideas for built in shelves



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have an inset area of a wall that I am building that I want to put in two shelves, I am going to line the walls with 7/16 osb and the space is 45" high, 15" deep and 23" wide. I am not sure how to go about putting shelves into the space. was thinking of going up 15" with the sides and back, then putting a shelf on this wall, then finishing the walls above but not sure if this would hold. I am looking at putting a 13" TV on the shelve. what do you think? How would you do it with the OSB I have on hand?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What are you going to do with finishing the OSB? Is it going to show?












 





.
.


----------



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

it is in my shop area, mainly where I will be working with leather. It will be able to be seen, but not a show piece, I will be the only one to see it. I will probably prime/paint it once it is done. I have 2 13" tvs, one for CATV and one for CCTV, and I want them in the shelving area to keep them off my work bench. I just want something simple that will hold the two TVs and the CCTV DVR.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could mount three walls, and lay on a shelf. Mount three more walls, and lay on another shelf.












 





.
.


----------



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

could you elaborate.... what do you mean mount three walls lay shelf... like what I said in my first post?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

serpentine5 said:


> could you elaborate.... what do you mean mount three walls lay shelf... like what I said in my first post?



Yes.











 





.
.


----------



## tybrune (Nov 3, 2010)

one issue with the osb. its strong but its flexable. youll want to run 1x2 or 3's as support rails. that will give you the streanth you need to hold the weight of the t.v. i would build the shelving before trying to install it. using corner braces where needed. best bet for strenght would be strong ties. if they can hold up decks they can deffinatley hold up a t.v


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I would build a full box to slip into the opening complete with shelf adjustments, just like an upper for a kitchen.
Trim it out with a brick moulding or face frame.


----------



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Building a full box and slipping into the opening is not really an option, though it might be nice to do it that way. they way this opening is located, it runs along the main wall and is in the very corner, so doing face framing would be impossible I would think. Going to try to do it with the shelves above the walls with 1xs to support the shelves.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

serpentine5 said:


> Building a full box and slipping into the opening is not really an option, though it might be nice to do it that way. they way this opening is located, it runs along the main wall and is in the very corner, so doing face framing would be impossible I would think. Going to try to do it with the shelves above the walls with 1xs to support the shelves.



If you have 3 walls, installing OSB on the walls giving a top edge to lay on a shelf is the idea. Once that shelf is laid on, three more OSB panels go on top of the shelf, and that top edge can get another shelf.

For shelves, I would use plywood not OSB. Does this make it easier to understand?










 









.


----------



## serpentine5 (Oct 13, 2010)

yes it does, but why use plywood instead of the osb for the shelves? wouldnt the OSB hold weight like the plywood would?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Theres diff OSB's........look at paint colour on edges.I always get'M mixed up,but one is for vertical walls and the other is spec'd for roofs.And theres no comparison between it and regular ply within the scope of shelving.

Do whatever you want,but your shop is a reflection of you.I like most if not all of the "accesories" in shop to be finished,as in painted.Raw wood bugs me.........therefore OSB don't work real well 'round here.Also,in the shop,be careful about "just using up" materials for storage units,acess.,ect.Again,it gives an unfinished...kinda Fred Flinstone look to your shop.Just sayin,no offense.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

serpentine5 said:


> yes it does, but why use plywood instead of the osb for the shelves? wouldnt the OSB hold weight like the plywood would?


It could. For shelving I think I would want a smooth surface that takes a wood front edge nicely. 












 









.


----------

